# Server online



## Guest (20. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich würde gern mit einem Programm oder Applet prüfen ob ein Server online ist. Also so was abprüfen ob er pingbar ist! Ich weiß das ein Ping nicht möglich ist. Besser wär natürlich wenn ich prüfen könnt ob ich einen bestimmten Port auf dem Server erreichen kann. Hat da einer von euch vieleicht eine Idee?

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2004)

Wenn Du einen Server erreichst, der an einem bestimmten Port arbeitet, gibt der ja meistens eine Antwort zurück. Kannst Du die nicht auswerten?
Du kannst einen Server auch anpingen, aber das wäre plattformabhängig.


----------



## Roar (20. Mai 2004)

einfach versuchen ne Socket verbindung aufzubauen. wenn der server online ist antwortet er evtl doer ex kommt nix. andernfall sollte ne UnknownHostException kommen.


----------



## The_Makis (20. Mai 2004)

Nein ich kann es nicht auswerten. Ich hab noch nie was im Netzwerk mit Java gemacht! Ich weiß nicht mal wo ich da ansetzten kann.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2004)

Hm, ohne Grundlagenwissen wirst Du es schwer haben.


----------



## The_Makis (20. Mai 2004)

was verstehst du unter Grundlagenwissen?

Ich kenne mich ein wenig mit Java aus! (wie du in einem anderen Tread gesehen hast) aber mit Netzwerk kenn ich mich richtig gut aus. Ich weiß halt net wie ich in Java etwas derartiges realisieren kann! Wenn du mir nen Tip gibst unter welchen Themengebiet ich da mal nachschauen kann, mag ich mich da belesen.


----------



## Roar (20. Mai 2004)

da kannst du lesen: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/net/package-summary.html
Sockets: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/net/Socket.html


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2004)

The_Makis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein ich kann es nicht auswerten. Ich hab noch nie was im Netzwerk mit Java gemacht! Ich weiß nicht mal wo ich da ansetzten kann.





			
				The_Makis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kenne mich ein wenig mit Java aus! (wie du in einem anderen Tread gesehen hast) aber mit Netzwerk kenn ich mich richtig gut aus.


Das musst Du mit jetzt mal genauer erklären.


----------

